# Riedenschild Photo Competition.



## Roy

Only 5 entries so far.









I am extending the deadline until until the end of the month.


----------



## mjolnir

I was hoping to enter this but have been so busy so far with work.

Not that it would matter anyway. I very rarely take a decent picture and even then its more luck than anything.

I may still give it a go though if I get the chance.


----------



## JonW

I didnt know it was on Roy... whats the theme?

you might want to move this thread to the General section so more people see it....


----------



## compas

maybe it would be a good idea to write a message on "general watch forum", the photography forum has less readers


----------



## rhaythorne

Roy said in this thread on September 15th:



> Just cant decide which watch or the theme so lets just have a free for all, no particular theme other than watches. The prize will be a Riedenschild watch of the winners choice upto a value of Â£200 (providing it is one that we have in stock)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> You can start now and have until the 14th October. Entries should be sent to me by email.


So, an extra couple of weeks to get some more entries in. I've been too busy as well


----------



## ESL

Bugger...

I have been so busy, I forgot all about this compo!!


----------



## SharkBike

I've been secretly hoping y'all would forget about it so I'd have a chance.


----------



## mach 0.0013137

I wish I could think of a suitable subject


----------



## pg tips

ESL said:


> Bugger...
> 
> I have been so busy, I forgot all about this compo!!


me too george, working 6 days out of 7 12 hour shifts at the minute

I'm knackered


----------



## ESL

Did this one die the death then?


----------



## dapper

ESL said:


> Did this one die the death then?


The deadline's been extended to the end of the month George


----------



## ESL

Oooo - have to get me skates on then...


----------



## Roy

Sorry I am going to have to scrap this compo for now as too few bothered to enter. Thank you to the half dozen that did. Sorry.


----------



## Russ

Oh bollox thats a shame. I hope you got mine Roy I know my email was playing up at the time. I would have hoped that most of the regulars would have had a go at this.


----------



## mach 0.0013137

Sorry Roy, I just couldn`t think a subject


----------



## SharkBike

Damn shame.

I finally work up the courage to submit a photo for one of these and most of you opt out. I'm actually kind of embarrassed for the forum. Roy offers up a great incentive, throws out the rule book, and gives us all a chance for a bit of fun...and hardly anybody bothers to play along?

I don't get it.


----------



## compas

That's a pity...

thanks for your job Roy


----------



## rhaythorne

Yup, sorry









I normally manage to throw something together even at the last minute but I just haven't been able to this time around.


----------



## JonW

SharkBike said:


> Damn shame.
> 
> I finally work up the courage to submit a photo for one of these and most of you opt out. I'm actually kind of embarrassed for the forum. Roy offers up a great incentive, throws out the rule book, and gives us all a chance for a bit of fun...and hardly anybody bothers to play along?
> 
> I don't get it.


I agree its a shame. Guys we really should do better.... but (unpopular as it may make me) I will say what Ive said before... To get more entries we need to advertise photo comps in the General section of the forum, its the same for the voting on the comps... Not everyone has time to go into this photography sub forum and when time is short all many can manage is a quick scoot round General. IMHO it really isnt that hard to add a sticky post in there and everyone should see it.









Roy why not put a sticky in the General forum and extend it a month, put a minimum entry limit on the comp and go from there...

FWIW I entered and have been trying to do a better pic the past week, but havent bettered the one I entered... which was a derivation of one I had previously shown on the forum. And the fact it was very similar to one shown previously meant I felt it alomst wasnt quite in the spirit of the comp... Maybe we should clarify that rule as well...


----------



## SharkBike

I almost always click "View New Posts" to see what's new across all sub-forums...doesn't everybody do that? At least the regulars who would be more likely to participate?

Seems to me we all knew about it, though there was some confusion over the subject matter (only Riedenschild watches or any watch?). As a few have said, it's a busy time to be alive, so perhaps it's as simple as that.

I'm not sure a sticky would make much difference.

Oh well, maybe the calendar idea will have better success, though I'll probably boycott it out of respect for Roy.


----------



## Russ

JonW said:


> SharkBike said:
> 
> 
> 
> Damn shame.
> 
> I finally work up the courage to submit a photo for one of these and most of you opt out. I'm actually kind of embarrassed for the forum. Roy offers up a great incentive, throws out the rule book, and gives us all a chance for a bit of fun...and hardly anybody bothers to play along?
> 
> I don't get it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree its a shame. Guys we really should do better.... but (unpopular as it may make me) I will say what Ive said before... To get more entries we need to advertise photo comps in the General section of the forum, its the same for the voting on the comps... Not everyone has time to go into this photography sub forum and when time is short all many can manage is a quick scoot round General. IMHO it really isnt that hard to add a sticky post in there and everyone should see it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roy why not put a sticky in the General forum and extend it a month, put a minimum entry limit on the comp and go from there...
> 
> FWIW I entered and have been trying to do a better pic the past week, but havent bettered the one I entered... which was a derivation of one I had previously shown on the forum. And the fact it was very similar to one shown previously meant I felt it alomst wasnt quite in the spirit of the comp... Maybe we should clarify that rule as well...
Click to expand...

I agree John, I know the photography forum is one click away from the general but the turn out would have been much better without a doubt.


----------

